
A growing body of evidence links Parkinson‘s to the gastrointestinal tract - pseudolus
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/does-parkinsons-begin-in-the-gut/
======
anemoneAI
This fascinating angle on Parkinson’s comes at an exciting time for gut-brain
research on neurological problems. The probiotic L Reuteri has just been shown
to strengthen the feedback loops between the levels of the dopamine
neurotransmitter and the oxytocin hormone, via the vagus nerve, in recent
research by Costa-Mattioli (who stumbled upon it looking for treatments for
autism, which is known to correlate with gut issues). Perhaps with CRISPR we
are open to engineering new probiotics which can more precisely target these
gut-related conditions?

------
krrishd
Interesting seeing this here, my grandfather with Parkinson's recently had an
abscess near his stomach area burst, and for some reason the severity of his
Parkinsons symptoms declined soon after.

------
gurumeditations
Funny how plainly strong the connection between your brain and your gut is
(feeling butterflies or distress when you are anxious) yet it hasn’t really
been strongly investigated for diseases.

